# CARNALES UNIDOS' SUMMERFEST 2011



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

Bringing Lowriding back to the Mosqueda Center.


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

I hope I can make this...Missed the last one you guys had


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 5 2010, 05:59 AM~19243259
> *I hope I can make this...Missed the last one you guys had
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Dec 5 2010, 03:03 AM~19242968
> *Bringing Lowriding back to the Mosqueda Center.
> Flier coming soon.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Sup Money!! I know you coming!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

wuh wuh wuh :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65+Dec 5 2010, 08:41 PM~19248488-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :squint:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 5 2010, 07:43 PM~19248512
> *
> :squint:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 5 2010, 08:42 PM~19248495
> *wuh wuh wuh :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Is Big Shod gon be makin a special guest appearance!??


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Dec 5 2010, 08:02 PM~19248711
> *Is Big Shod gon be makin a special guest appearance!??
> *


 :h5: im the star on stage :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Dec 5 2010, 03:03 AM~19242968
> *Bringing Lowriding back to the Mosqueda Center.
> Flier coming soon.
> *


Wow how funny I was thinking about the shows that they used to have there. :biggrin:


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 5 2010, 10:08 PM~19250105
> *Wow how funny I was thinking about the shows that they used to have there. :biggrin:
> *


That's what were gonna bring back. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Dec 6 2010, 07:50 AM~19251455
> *That's what were gonna bring back. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 6 2010, 05:40 PM~19256094
> *ttt
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 6 2010, 05:49 PM~19256880
> *
> *


still at the winery  ?


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

To all Car Clubs and solo riders!!! We are taking it back to da ol' school wit this one!! Carnales Unidos, Fresno Chapter, will be hosting da Carnales Unidos Summerfest Show n Shine Car Show at the Mosqueda Center here in Fresno, on Sunday May 22, 2011!! Mark it on da "mandatory" calendar and come out and join us for this Event!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

uffin: CLASSIC DREAMS Ready to cruize to Fresno!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 6 2010, 06:51 PM~19256892
> *still at the winery  ?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 5 2010, 10:54 PM~19249964
> *:h5: im the star on stage :cheesy:
> *


like a cowboy star :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Dec 7 2010, 10:28 PM~19269038
> *like a cowboy star :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sup Cook!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 5 2010, 10:54 PM~19249964
> *:h5: im the star on stage :cheesy:
> *



ya le cayo la caca a la leche :uh:


----------



## stepituptattoo (Aug 26, 2010)

wut up carnales thats kol bringing back a good spot LEGACY CENTRAL CALIFAS will be there to rep


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stepituptattoo_@Dec 7 2010, 10:48 PM~19269239
> *wut up carnales thats kol bringing back a good spot LEGACY CENTRAL CALIFAS will be there to rep
> 
> 
> ...


See you guys there homie!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 7 2010, 10:39 PM~19269147
> *ya le cayo la caca a la leche :uh:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!! :biggrin:


----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

that,s what im talking bout


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

Import iLLusions will be there so make sure too have a import performance class cause we are coming deep with a few from iLLusions and a few customers of dta customz



atomic 

TTT


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

damn thats gonna be a long weekend for me two big shows...


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic Dreams_@Dec 7 2010, 06:55 AM~19261592
> *uffin:    CLASSIC DREAMS Ready to cruize to Fresno!
> *


 :biggrin: Can't wait to see you guys, thanks for the support. :biggrin:


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Dec 9 2010, 12:46 AM~19281116
> *Import iLLusions will be there so make sure too have a import performance class cause we are coming deep with a few from iLLusions and a few customers of dta customz
> atomic
> 
> ...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Dec 6 2010, 09:18 PM~19258658
> *To all Car Clubs and solo riders!!! We are taking it back to da ol' school wit this one!! Carnales Unidos, Fresno Chapter, will be hosting da Carnales Unidos Summerfest Show n Shine Car Show at the Mosqueda Center here in Fresno, on Sunday May 22, 2011!!  Mark it on da "mandatory" calendar and come out and join us for this Event!!    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

WILL B DER.....


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Whats up Joe you know we got ur back


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

we'll be there..


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

:biggrin: so close to home the kids can ride there bikes there


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 9 2010, 06:32 PM~19286919
> *:biggrin: so close to home the kids can ride there bikes there
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: See you guys there homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

sup Mick and Joey :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

just dippin c,c will be there for shooooooo deep......


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 10 2010, 06:53 AM~19290924
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Dec 10 2010, 01:56 PM~19294026
> *just dippin c,c will be there for shooooooo deep......
> *


 :thumbsup: See you guys there homie!!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 9 2010, 06:54 PM~19287650
> *sup Mick and Joey :wave:
> *


What's up Shodster


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 9 2010, 09:11 AM~19282922
> *Whats up Joe you know we got ur back
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

i just invaded ur topic with this :uh:


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Dec 5 2010, 03:03 AM~19242968
> *Bringing Lowriding back to the Mosqueda Center.
> Flier coming soon.
> *


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Dec 9 2010, 08:19 AM~19282545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Dec 11 2010, 12:14 PM~19301362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Dec 5 2010, 03:03 AM~19242968
> *Bringing Lowriding back to the Mosqueda Center.
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Dec 5 2010, 02:03 AM~19242968
> *Bringing Lowriding back to the Mosqueda Center.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Dec 11 2010, 07:37 PM~19304082
> *TTT!!
> *


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Dec 12 2010, 12:55 PM~19308189
> *TTT!!!
> *


wut up mick....


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Dec 5 2010, 03:03 AM~19242968
> *Bringing Lowriding back to the Mosqueda Center.
> 
> 
> ...


come on homies lets this crackin cruzin into yhe past :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 12 2010, 07:40 PM~19310595
> *come on homies lets this crackin cruzin into yhe past  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 12 2010, 03:50 PM~19308985
> *wut up mick....
> *


Sup Big Shod!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm: 

















:thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 12 2010, 08:43 PM~19311203
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


Sup MG!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 12 2010, 07:43 PM~19311203
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


SUP $$$$$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Dec 12 2010, 07:26 PM~19311017
> *Sup Big Shod!!  :thumbsup:
> *


jus relaxin mick :cheesy:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65+Dec 12 2010, 08:55 PM~19311353-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WUTS UP FELLAS. 

JUST CHECKING OUT THE HAPPS!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 12 2010, 03:50 PM~19308985
> *wut up mick....
> *


I just got an idea Shod!! How bout you bring that MENUDO??!! :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 13 2010, 02:11 AM~19313499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

its going to be a great show good luck fresno chapter we are behind 100% you if you need anything let us know


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Dec 13 2010, 10:34 AM~19314785
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sup fellas, Hope you guys can make it!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cirilo0314_@Dec 13 2010, 11:55 AM~19315255
> *its going to be a great show good luck fresno chapter we are behind 100% you if you need anything let us know
> *


Thanks C!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 14 2010, 04:49 AM~19322189
> *
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT for Shod n the menudo he'll be bringing!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Dec 14 2010, 09:13 PM~19329481
> *TTT for Shod n the menudo he'll be bringing!!! :biggrin:
> *


Hell yea!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 14 2010, 07:15 PM~19327642
> *:ugh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Dec 14 2010, 10:13 PM~19329481
> *TTT for Shod n the menudo he'll be bringing!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 15 2010, 07:15 AM~19331960
> *:angry:
> *


u dont like Menudo :happysad: :dunno:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Dec 14 2010, 10:13 PM~19329481
> *TTT for Shod n the menudo he'll be bringing!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 15 2010, 09:44 PM~19338847
> *u dont like Menudo :happysad:  :dunno:
> *


I always miss out


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 16 2010, 06:35 AM~19341684
> *I always miss out
> *


 :angry: where u gonna be :squint:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> TTT!!
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WHAT'S UP MICKEY? HOW'S THAT CLEAN ASS 65 COMING?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Dec 16 2010, 07:36 PM~19347240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 15 2010, 09:44 PM~19338847
> *u dont like Menudo :happysad:  :dunno:
> *


HERE!,and some homies from L.I.F.E


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 17 2010, 06:06 AM~19350645
> *HERE!,and some homies from L.I.F.E
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 16 2010, 10:04 PM~19348657
> *
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: WHAT'S UP MICKEY? HOW'S THAT CLEAN ASS 65 COMING?
> *


Sup Mark!!! It's coming along, I should be gettin back from the striper soon!! And I hope I can bust out with it at our Show n Shine  Hope all is well with you!! You been workin on any paint projects??


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 17 2010, 07:06 AM~19350645
> *HERE!,and some homies from L.I.F.E
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

for the CARNALES UNIDOS SUMMERFEST SHOW N SHINE  :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Dec 18 2010, 01:36 PM~19361807
> *for the CARNALES UNIDOS SUMMERFEST SHOW N SHINE   :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

This how we get established small start then next year hopefully bigger ......you know .....!!!!
And to add the more hopper we have we will put that money into The $ pot for all classes :biggrin: 

$25 FOR HOP ENTRY****
2 CARS MAKES A CLASS****

*SINGLE PUMP STREET *$100"STOCK TRAILING ARM MOUNTS" UP TO A 30" LOCK-UP---

*SINGLE PUMP SUPER STREET* $100"DROPPED UPPER TRAILING ARM MOUNTS AND STOCK LOWER MOUNT LOCATION" UP TO A 35" LOCK-UP---

*SINGLE PUMP RADICAL* $100"ANYTHING GOES"*IF THE CAR GETS STUCK ITS DISQUALIFIED*---

*DOUBLE PUMP STREET*$100 "DROPPED UPPER TRAILING ARM MOUNT AND STOCK LOWER MOUNT LOCATION UP TO 35" LOCK-UP---

*DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL*$100 "ANYTHING GOES"*IF THE CAR GETS STUCK ITS DISQUALIFIED*---


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 18 2010, 10:09 PM~19364824
> *This how we get established small start then next year hopefully bigger ......you know .....!!!!
> And to add the more hopper we have we will put that money into The $ pot for all classes  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

chup mick


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

to-the-top


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 20 2010, 11:31 AM~19375274
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: TTT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Dec 21 2010, 07:16 AM~19383311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:h5: :h5:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 23 2010, 06:39 AM~19401562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

OH YOU KNOW THIS IS GOING TO BE MARKED ON THE CALENDER! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 23 2010, 06:39 AM~19401562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Dec 23 2010, 10:15 AM~19402722
> *OH YOU KNOW THIS IS GOING TO BE MARKED ON THE CALENDER! :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Dec 23 2010, 06:56 PM~19405934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Free to the public?
$20 vehicle entry fee?
Thats some old school
prices right there....


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Dec 23 2010, 10:15 AM~19402722
> *OH YOU KNOW THIS IS GOING TO BE MARKED ON THE CALENDER! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Dec 23 2010, 10:40 PM~19407841
> *Free to the public?
> $20 vehicle entry fee?
> Thats some old school
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Dec 23 2010, 10:40 PM~19407841
> *Free to the public?
> $20 vehicle entry fee?
> Thats some old school
> ...


 :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Dec 24 2010, 10:01 AM~19410750
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Sup Robert, I hope you can make it and bust out that Duece!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 25 2010, 08:48 PM~19420572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

I want a booth out there, who do I have to talk to again?


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Dec 26 2010, 06:00 PM~19425651
> *I want a booth out there, who do I have to talk to again?
> *


PM sent!!


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

T T T


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Q-vole MG!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 26 2010, 11:24 PM~19428480
> *T T T
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## Mijaz (Nov 20, 2010)

LIKE CUZZIN TO THE OLDIEZ HITT ME UP N I WILL SEND U FREE MUSIC ...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Dec 28 2010, 08:30 PM~19444920
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 28 2010, 09:36 AM~19439124
> *ttt
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT for SUMMERFEST!!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Jan 1 2011, 12:01 PM~19474765
> *TTT for SUMMERFEST!!!
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Jan 1 2011, 01:01 PM~19474765
> *TTT for SUMMERFEST!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Dec 5 2010, 03:03 AM~19242968
> *Bringing Lowriding back to the Mosqueda Center.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just4imz (Jul 24, 2007)

any possible way to get a list of catagories for this show? thanks


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by just4imz_@Jan 2 2011, 01:18 PM~19482121
> *any possible way to get a list of catagories for this show? thanks
> *


Still working on it, i'll keep you posted though bro


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Jan 2 2011, 04:08 PM~19483522
> *Still working on it, i'll keep you posted though bro
> *


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

I LIKE DA FLYER! :biggrin:


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Dec 5 2010, 03:03 AM~19242968
> *Bringing Lowriding back to the Mosqueda Center.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Jan 4 2011, 10:20 AM~19499651
> *I LIKE DA FLYER! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro!! Hope you guys can make it out there!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 5 2011, 06:12 PM~19514008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 6 2011, 06:39 AM~19519556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Jan 1 2011, 01:01 PM~19474765
> *TTT for SUMMERFEST!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 6 2011, 07:39 AM~19519556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 6 2011, 09:18 AM~19520047
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT for SUMMERFEST!!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Jan 7 2011, 03:35 PM~19533014
> *TTT for SUMMERFEST!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 8 2011, 09:12 AM~19538943
> * ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Sup Mick ... :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Jan 10 2011, 08:17 PM~19560848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 11 2011, 09:14 AM~19565232
> *Sup Mick ...  :biggrin:
> *


Sup Shod!!


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

TTT
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT for SUMMERFEST!!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Jan 11 2011, 09:02 PM~19571312
> *
> 
> TTT for SUMMERFEST!!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Jan 7 2011, 03:35 PM~19533014
> *TTT for SUMMERFEST!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> > TTT
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

BUMP.....


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

IS THERE GOING TO BE A "26"INCH BEACH CRUISER CLASS JUST WONDERING :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Jan 12 2011, 07:48 PM~19579543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

BUMP.....


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

Oh Yeah . I'll Be there, I can't Wait :thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*ELITE will be there with "Stress Case"*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jan 14 2011, 11:49 PM~19602579
> *ELITE will be there with "Stress Case"
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jan 14 2011, 11:49 PM~19602579
> *ELITE will be there with "Stress Case"
> 
> 
> ...


See you there homie!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 15 2011, 07:56 AM~19603907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mikelowsix4_@Jan 14 2011, 09:10 PM~19601436
> *Oh Yeah . I'll Be there, I can't Wait  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 15 2011, 07:56 AM~19603907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

:cheesy: :wow:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mikelowsix4_@Jan 14 2011, 10:10 PM~19601436
> *Oh Yeah . I'll Be there, I can't Wait  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HI DESERT WILL B AT SUMMERFEST U NO.


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Jan 17 2011, 01:56 AM~19617877
> *:biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: HI DESERT WILL B AT SUMMERFEST U NO.
> *


  :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Jan 16 2011, 10:26 AM~19611467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## evilways70 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Dec 5 2010, 03:03 AM~19242968
> *Bringing Lowriding back to the Mosqueda Center.
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 15 2011, 06:56 AM~19603907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 20 2011, 06:57 AM~19647462
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## evilways70 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

BUMP!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 21 2011, 07:08 AM~19657878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 20 2011, 06:08 AM~19647511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## evilways70 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 20 2011, 06:57 AM~19647462
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

BUMP.....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Jan 18 2011, 08:48 PM~19634707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 21 2011, 07:08 AM~19657878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 25 2011, 07:41 AM~19691502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BUMP!!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Jan 27 2011, 09:57 PM~19718674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Jan 28 2011, 07:41 PM~19726299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## FATBOY818 (Apr 4, 2009)

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM

Check it out!!

It's a new social network for Car Clubs. Here, You will be able to create a profile for your club and link it to all it's members. You can also post pictures on forums, and view/create events for all to see, to make easier browsing for weekend cruises, car shows, and picnics... ALL FOR FREE. Sign up today and be one of the first involved in this new concept... 


-FAT BOY-

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 29 2011, 05:43 PM~19732206
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

_*TTT!!*_


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

WHAT UP"BIG SHOD"...NO ROLL CALL YET!!!!!....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

HEAVY HITTER WILL B THERE god willing AN NEW STYLE


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jan 30 2011, 09:44 PM~19741797
> *HEAVY HITTER WILL B THERE god willing AN NEW STYLE
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: See you there Doug!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 30 2011, 09:53 PM~19742624
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jan 30 2011, 09:44 PM~19741797
> *HEAVY HITTER WILL B THERE god willing AN NEW STYLE
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Jan 26 2011, 11:10 PM~19709767
> *BUMP!!!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## just4imz (Jul 24, 2007)

any catagories for this show yet? thanks


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

this show is gonna be off da chain!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stuntn65ss_@Feb 6 2011, 08:30 PM~19804536
> * this show is gonna be off da chain!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by just4imz_@Feb 2 2011, 11:06 PM~19773870
> *any catagories for this show yet? thanks
> *


x2


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by just4imz_@Feb 2 2011, 11:06 PM~19773870
> *any catagories for this show yet? thanks
> *


Still working on getting categories set guys.......stay tuned!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

you guyz haven a hop,,,,,,,


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Feb 7 2011, 11:59 PM~19815683
> *you guyz haven a hop,,,,,,,
> *


We will be inviting a couple of exhibition hoppers!! Interested homie?? :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

BUMP!!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Feb 7 2011, 09:53 PM~19815148
> *Still working on getting categories set guys.......stay tuned!!!   :thumbsup:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

T T T


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 11 2011, 10:42 AM~19844479
> * T T T
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

> :0
> [/quote
> 
> 
> ttt


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Feb 12 2011, 09:16 AM~19851568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

dont forget some euro/tuner/import classes. whatever you wanna call them LOL.


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Feb 12 2011, 11:21 PM~19855900
> *dont forget some euro/tuner/import classes. whatever you wanna call them LOL.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

damn all most here


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 15 2011, 06:47 AM~19873995
> *damn all most here
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

wheres the categories at   :cheesy:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 15 2011, 09:53 PM~19880763
> *wheres the categories at     :cheesy:
> *


FYI, we will have a truck category!! :biggrin:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

SUP MICKEY :biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Feb 16 2011, 06:26 PM~19887281
> *SUP MICKEY :biggrin:
> *


Sup Tino!! :biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT for Summerfest!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Feb 16 2011, 10:02 PM~19889354
> *TTT for Summerfest!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

bump....


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Feb 15 2011, 09:29 PM~19881182
> *FYI, we will have a truck category!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: case closed :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 17 2011, 10:36 PM~19898855
> *:cheesy: case closed :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Feb 18 2011, 10:52 PM~19907069
> *TTT!!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT....FRESNO!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Feb 20 2011, 10:24 AM~19915546
> *TTT....FRESNO!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 21 2011, 07:23 PM~19926995
> *:drama:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

BUMP!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

BUMP!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 23 2011, 11:03 PM~19947085
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 23 2011, 11:03 PM~19947085
> *:nicoderm:
> *


Sup Money!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT for Summerfest!! It's gonna come fast!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Feb 25 2011, 08:09 PM~19962785
> *TTT for Summerfest!! It's gonna come fast!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Less than 3 months away....... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

:wow: wat up ! is your rides ready ? :wow:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Feb 27 2011, 10:14 PM~19976781
> *Less than 3 months away....... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 5 2010, 08:42 PM~19248495
> *wuh wuh wuh :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

BUMP!!


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Feb 27 2011, 10:14 PM~19976781
> *Less than 3 months away....... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


u better get to work. :drama:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Mar 5 2011, 10:43 PM~20025312
> *u better get to work.  :drama:
> *


Wut up BDog!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 2 2011, 12:55 PM~19998080
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## just4imz (Jul 24, 2007)

any list of catagories yet for this show? thanks in advance


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Mar 5 2011, 10:43 PM~20025312
> *u better get to work.  :drama:
> *


x2 Want to get my motor and suspension done.So I can roll to this in my 68


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 8 2011, 06:27 AM~20040767
> *x2 Want to get my motor and suspension done.So I can roll to this in my 68
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 8 2011, 05:27 AM~20040767
> *x2 Want to get my motor and suspension done.So I can roll to this in my 68
> *


 :uh:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT FOR SUMMERFEST!!!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Mar 14 2011, 07:53 PM~20092121
> *TTT FOR SUMMERFEST!!!!
> *


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 16 2011, 09:41 PM~20110380
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Mar 16 2011, 09:20 PM~20110110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Don Aztecas_@Mar 16 2011, 10:20 PM~20110754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 16 2011, 09:41 PM~20110380
> *:nicoderm:
> *


Sup Money!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

BUMP!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

How much for vendor booths?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

damn


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Mar 19 2011, 11:17 PM~20132564
> *How much for vendor booths?
> *


PMd


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

Pre reg.








Sorry .( make all checks and payments payable to Gerardo Carmona


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

ttt...from just dippin .c.c fresno 559


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Mar 20 2011, 02:27 PM~20135552
> *ttt...from just dippin .c.c fresno 559
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

BUMP!!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

ttt...for the FRESNO CHAPTER CARNALES UNIDOS CC

-


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Mar 23 2011, 11:16 AM~20160569
> *ttt...for the  FRESNO CHAPTER  CARNALES UNIDOS CC
> 
> -
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks homie!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

bump...


----------



## zap59 (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

This show is definately on the agenda!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Mar 27 2011, 09:49 PM~20197653
> *This show is definately on the agenda!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Dec 5 2010, 04:03 AM~19242968
> *Bringing Lowriding back to the Mosqueda Center.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Mar 27 2011, 09:49 PM~20197653
> *This show is definately on the agenda!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SixOne_@Mar 28 2011, 08:22 AM~20199747
> *
> *


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Less than two months away....... :biggrin:


----------



## just4imz (Jul 24, 2007)

still waitin on a catagory list for this show any word when 1 will be posted? thanks


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

GETTING READY.....CANT WAIT 2 SEE ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THER.....PEACE.....TTT :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Apr 1 2011, 06:16 PM~20239129
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIES!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by just4imz_@Mar 31 2011, 11:53 PM~20233517
> *still waitin on a catagory list for this show any word when 1 will be posted? thanks
> *


There will be many categories homie!! Come out and join us!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## just4imz (Jul 24, 2007)

Scion Class? Or Mini Suv Class? Or 4 Door Import? Sreet Mild Full? or Just 1st 2nd or 1st-3rd? Thanks.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

IZ DER ANY HOTELS OR MOTELS CLOSE TO THE CAR SHOW....??OTHER THAN THE ONES BY OLIVE ST....


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Apr 6 2011, 04:36 PM~20275561
> *IZ DER ANY HOTELS OR MOTELS CLOSE TO THE CAR SHOW....??OTHER THAN THE ONES BY OLIVE ST....
> *



Here you go bro, hope this helps. Both of these motels are located off Jensen


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Apr 6 2011, 04:06 PM~20275768
> *Here you go bro, hope this helps. Both of these motels are located off Jensen
> 
> *


Thanks homie for all your help, good lookn out!!


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Apr 6 2011, 05:15 PM~20275833
> *Thanks homie for all your help, good lookn out!!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

no problem bro!


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Apr 6 2011, 03:06 PM~20275768
> *Here you go bro, hope this helps. Both of these motels are located off Jensen
> 
> 
> ...


YOR THE MAN "NORMIE PHEENY"....THANKS ALOT...WILL BE DER FOR SURE....


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Apr 6 2011, 09:22 PM~20278284
> *YOR THE MAN "NORMIE PHEENY"....THANKS ALOT...WILL BE DER FOR SURE....
> *


no problem bro! :thumbsup: hope to see you there! :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Apr 11 2011, 01:43 PM~20311933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## just4imz (Jul 24, 2007)

Scion Class? Or Mini Suv Class? Or 4 Door Import Class ?Also Will It Be Sreet Mild Full? or Just 1st 2nd or 1st-3rd? Thanks.


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals will be there to support!


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

How can the Lowrider Nationals support?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LRN818_@Apr 15 2011, 06:44 PM~20348528
> *The Lowrider Nationals will be there to support!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LRN818+Apr 15 2011, 06:44 PM~20348528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope they support and how u can support? Give a nice lump sum to the cause :wow:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 15 2011, 09:55 PM~20350397
> *I hope they support and how u can support? Give a nice lump sum to the cause :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Apr 15 2011, 11:05 PM~20350444
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Que no


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

how big is the Mosqueda Center? and ruffly how many cars are you guys expecting?


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 18 2011, 10:15 AM~20365043
> *how big is the Mosqueda Center?  and ruffly how many cars are you guys expecting?
> *


PM sent :biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## Loco48 (Apr 19, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Only one month away!!


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Apr 17 2011, 07:19 PM~20360646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Apr 20 2011, 08:21 PM~20386041
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Our show


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 21 2011, 10:07 PM~20394160
> *Our show
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Apr 23 2011, 06:58 AM~20401691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Bump for SUMMERFEST!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Bump for SUMMERFEST!!


----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Apr 27 2011, 07:19 AM~20430386
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Apr 27 2011, 08:46 AM~20430894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT for SUMMERFEST!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

BUMP!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT for SUMMERFEST fellas!!


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*"Stress Case" is ready!* 














:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Apr 28 2011, 11:16 PM~20445445
> *
> 
> "Stress Case" is ready!
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:   

See you there homie!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Three weeks til showtime!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 30 2011, 07:04 PM~20456052
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Three weeks til showtime fellas!!!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

my time iz running out...... :around: :around: :x:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 2 2011, 05:43 PM~20469621
> * TTT
> *


Sup homie!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@May 2 2011, 02:40 PM~20468435
> *my time iz running out...... :around:  :around:  :x:
> *


Sup homie :x: :x:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Bump!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Less than three weeks away!!!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

JUST DIPPIN CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE REPIN HARD..FOR THE 559........


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@May 2 2011, 06:24 PM~20470620
> *Sup homie  :x:  :x:
> *


  WT UP!!!JUS WORKING ON MY LOW.....


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 4 2011, 10:44 AM~20483519
> *JUST DIPPIN CAR CLUB  WILL BE THERE REPIN HARD..FOR THE 559........
> *


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

BUMP!!


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@May 4 2011, 09:29 PM~20487332
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT for SUMMERFEST!!


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

Almost that time to bring lowriding back to the Mosqueda Center :biggrin: We will be having folklorico dancers, hip hip dancers, old school bands, bounce houses for the kids and a performance by r&b artist Nayte Joon.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TWO weeks away fellas!!


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 8 2011, 07:58 AM~20507017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 8 2011, 07:58 AM~20507017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

We will be having some great entertainment and good food booths. There will be a raffle for a chance to win some nice prizes!! Over 30 categories with big trophies!! $20 for cars/trucks and FREE to the public!! Come support the event!! See ya'll there!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1swt64 (Dec 28, 2006)

Are there speciality trophies?? Such as best of show, best paint, best engine, farthest distance, etc???


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1swt64_@May 9 2011, 12:01 AM~20512235
> *Are there speciality trophies??  Such as best of show, best paint, best engine, farthest distance, etc???
> *


Yes, Yes, Yes, and No for farthest distance


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## stepituptattoo (Aug 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@May 9 2011, 04:34 PM~20516395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bump for a show thats gona crack hard LEGACY CEN CALIFAS is making this one mandatory


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stepituptattoo_@May 9 2011, 09:02 PM~20518818
> *bump for a show thats gona crack hard LEGACY CEN CALIFAS is making this one mandatory
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :yes: :yes: :yes: See you guys there homie!! Thanks for the support!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@May 9 2011, 04:34 PM~20516395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 10 2011, 02:19 PM~20523784
> *TTT
> *


Sup homie Abel!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

BUMP!!


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@May 11 2011, 07:38 PM~20534041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

Impalas CC Salinas Valley will be there to support you guys!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OneSweet63_@May 12 2011, 09:28 AM~20537155
> *Impalas CC Salinas Valley will be there to support you guys!!
> *


COO!! Thanks for the support fellas!! See ya there!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## LEGACYCCPREZ (Dec 29, 2010)

LEGACY CAR CLUB WILL B THER








E!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LEGACYCCPREZ_@May 13 2011, 11:45 PM~20550125
> *LEGACY CAR CLUB WILL B THER
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

See you guys there!!


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

almost time for the big show show Fresno! see you guys soon


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cirilo0314_@May 14 2011, 04:55 PM~20553056
> *almost time for the big show show Fresno! see you guys soon
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lowco78 (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## stepituptattoo (Aug 26, 2010)

7 dayz and its on....


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stepituptattoo_@May 15 2011, 08:33 PM~20559775
> *7 dayz and its on....
> *


 :yes: :yes: See you guys there homies!!!


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

LOWRIDER NATIONALS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT HAVE A GREAT SHOW. 



















For more info go to www.lowridernationals.com or call 818-810-9072
See ya at the show!!!


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Attention 559, come out and join us for this event!! It's FREE to the public!! Food and Vendor booths!! Bounce house and Fun Zone for the kids!! We will be raffling off nice prizes!! Over 30 categories with nice trophies!! Listen to Q97 to hear the Event Commercial!! Q97 will be in the house doin a live broadcast from the show!! Stop by their booth to win prizes and tickets to the Lowrider Nationals in Bakersfield!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

6 more days!!!!!!


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

can we bring bbq pits r is there a place to bbq there


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@May 17 2011, 07:04 PM~20573787
> * can we bring bbq pits r is there a place to bbq there
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT for SUMMERFEST!!!!


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

SHOW IS RAIN OR SHINE.
DECEMBER 3rd 2011 6am to 11 am rollin, Awards @3pm

Catagories: Under Construction, Fullsize truck 99 & older, Fullsize Truck 2000 & newer, Mini truck 89 and older, Mini truck 90 & newer, Import 2dr, Import 4dr, Euro, Luxury, Hot Rod, Muscle, Classics 59 & older, Classics 60 and newer, Lowrider car, lowrider truck, Lowrider bike 16"-20", Lowrider Trike, Lowrider bike 24-26", Bomb, moto...rcycle, 4x4, & Domestic.

Best of's Best of show lowrider bike, best of show car, best of show truck, best of show under construction, Best of show Motorcycle, best audio setup, Most members, Lowest Club, & possibly a few more specialty awards comming soon also.
All catatgories except best of's will be 1st & 2nd place awards.

Also a sound off will be decided either by the crowd or actual db readings not sure which one yet.

...This is a event to benefit woodville children, this is on school grounds, no draggin, no burnouts, no gangs, no colors, no attitude, no gang activities or behaviors, no fighting, no alcohol, no hopping, & no tobacco. SECURITY & TULARE COUNTY SHERRIFF WILL BE ON HAND. ANY DRAMA or BULLSHIT & YOU WILL BE ASKED TO LEAVE.

Any questions please contact Erik H. @ 559-920-2751 Or contact the exotics facebook page. thank you

Event will be at the Woodville elementary school, in Woodville ca. just minutes outside Porterville Ca.

NO PRE REGISTRATION, ENTRY IS A $15-20 NEW IN PACKAGE TOY.

WE WILL HAVE A FEW VENDOR BOOTHS ALSO. IF YOU WANT A BOOTH LET US KNOW. BOOTH SPACE IS LIMITED.


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@May 17 2011, 08:33 PM~20575147
> *:biggrin:
> *


BROWN SOCIETY will be there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@May 17 2011, 10:10 PM~20575417
> *BROWN SOCIETY will be there :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


See you guys there homies!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 18 2011, 04:41 AM~20576675
> *
> *


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

SORRY FELLAS, DONT THINK GOING TO BE ABLE TO MAKE IT! HOPE EVRYTHING GOES GOOD.


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@May 18 2011, 09:32 AM~20578305
> *SORRY FELLAS, DONT THINK GOING TO BE ABLE TO MAKE IT! HOPE EVRYTHING GOES GOOD.
> *


We'll miss u bro.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

What's up fellows any info on bike categories..?


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: x2


> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@May 18 2011, 11:11 PM~20583516
> *What's up fellows any info on bike categories..?
> *


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@May 16 2011, 06:45 PM~20566794
> *Attention 559, come out and join us for this event!! It's FREE to the public!! Food and Vendor booths!! Bounce house and Fun Zone for the kids!!  We will be raffling off nice prizes!! Over 30 categories with nice trophies!! Listen to Q97 to hear the Event Commercial!! Q97 will be in the house doin a live broadcast from the show!! Stop by their booth to win prizes and tickets to the Lowrider Nationals in Bakersfield!!
> 
> 
> ...



SUMMER FEST JUST A FEW DAYS AWAY. HOPE TO SEE ALOT OF YOU LOWRIDER HOMIES OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## EL TIBURON (Jul 9, 2008)

*WILL BE THERE!!!!*


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL TIBURON_@May 20 2011, 08:02 AM~20592742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@May 20 2011, 01:46 PM~20594552
> *
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

MANNNN!!!IM GONA HAVE TO MISS THIS ONE...BUT ONE OF OUR MEMBERS WILL B DER JUDGING......SO U GUYS HAVE A GOOD ONE......LOW AND SLOW....


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*WILL BE THERE*


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

Bikes:
Street
Custom
Trikes
Beach Cruiser

All classes are 1st & 2nd places

There will be some Best of Classes!

Free raffles and other give away prizes!!!!!

Don't miss this show


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@May 21 2011, 04:37 AM~20598127
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Tomorrow's da big day!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

just dippin car club is ready......for sunday


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

SkanLess ...will be there!


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*got the cutty loaded up and ready to go* :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

see everyone tomorrow


----------



## JUANCHO63 (Dec 15, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

see everybody tomorrow!!!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

*New Friends ready to roll.......*


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

It's going down in a few hours. Lowriding is coming back to the Mosqueda Center in Fresno for the Carnales Unidos Summerfest.


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Be there in a few hours........


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@May 22 2011, 07:27 AM~20603216
> *Be there in a few hours........
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@May 21 2011, 11:31 PM~20602511
> *:thumbsup:
> *


latinas latinas latinas :thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Had a great time good show


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

any pics :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

congrats to carnales unidos car club fresno summerfest is back :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: sean2009


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

On behalf of Carnales Unidos I would like to thank everyone who came out to support the Summerfest today.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

great show!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

Congrats fellas on wat looks like a great show! Sorry I couldn't make it to help support u... CARNALES UNIDOS FRESNO PUTTING IT DOWN!! Great job!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

well my lay it low homies i hope u guys enjoy the pix s of todays car show now it time to pop a few cold ones and kick back and listen to some underground oldies :thumbsup:


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

great time, great people,cars,trucks,bikes and trikes top notch.. bar-b-que was off the hook :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

had a great time, much props to carnales c.c for putting down a great show!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 22 2011, 09:00 PM~20607020
> *had a great time, much props to carnales c.c for putting down a great show!!! :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## JUANCHO63 (Dec 15, 2005)

GREAT TIME, GREAT SHOW! GLAD WE COULD BE THERE TO SUPPORT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 22 2011, 07:43 PM~20606251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*a few of the pics i took......*


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: good show


----------



## milhouse91 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 22 2011, 08:36 PM~20606815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAD LOTS OF FUN OUT THERE TODAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 22 2011, 09:05 PM~20606510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

good job fresno :thumbsup:


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

great show everybody had a great time and thats what its all about see you guys soon!!!


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 22 2011, 10:09 PM~20607689
> *a few of the pics i took......
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE PICS


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@May 23 2011, 08:47 AM~20609342
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: NICE PICS
> *


thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUANCHO63_@May 22 2011, 09:53 PM~20607532
> *GREAT TIME, GREAT SHOW! GLAD WE COULD BE THERE TO SUPPORT!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

thanks to Carnales Unidos for putting on a good show :thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

any bike pics?


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:biggrin:

got that first place luxury...streetcar.....good show had fun guyz.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@May 23 2011, 09:27 AM~20609908
> *any bike pics?
> *


x2


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks as if I missed an awesome show, :banghead:


----------



## lowco78 (Apr 25, 2010)

Had a great time at the show.


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Damn, I miss Fresno :angry:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 22 2011, 07:23 PM~20606067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 22 2011, 08:20 PM~20606669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 22 2011, 08:33 PM~20606788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## liftedyota (Dec 16, 2009)

GOOD SHOW AND GOOD TURNOUT MOSQUEDA CENTER IS A NICE SPOT TOOK 1ST PLACE IMPORT CARNALES UNIDOS PUT IT DOWN C YALL NEXT YEAR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Again, Carnales Unidos Car Club would like to thank all those who supported the Show n Shine, including the car show participants, sponsors, and spectators!! The benefit event was a success!! We look forward to seeing everyone at the car shows around the valley :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

ANY PIC'S


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice pics everyone and again thank you all for the support.


----------



## stepituptattoo (Aug 26, 2010)

carnales badd ass show had a good time LEGACY CEN CAL got most members nice trophy and plaque....


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stepituptattoo_@May 23 2011, 11:05 PM~20615993
> *carnales badd ass show had a good time LEGACY CEN CAL got most members nice trophy and plaque....
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GUYZ LOOKED GOOD OUT THERE ..!!!!!!!MOST MEMBER RITE ON GUYZ.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 48fleetmaster (Mar 28, 2011)

great show had a good time


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 23 2011, 08:20 AM~20609855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Kippy that is one badass 67...


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GREAT SHOW! HOPE TO MAKE IT NEXT YEAR!


----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

DAMN...looks like I missed a good show....couldn't make it due to radiator problems :angry: but I'll be there for SURE NEXT YR!!! Hope to see you there or at another show


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stepituptattoo_@May 23 2011, 11:05 PM~20615993
> *carnales badd ass show had a good time LEGACY CEN CAL got most members nice trophy and plaque....
> 
> 
> ...


congrats homies :thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 24 2011, 10:33 PM~20623465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics homie!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@May 24 2011, 11:52 PM~20623632
> *Nice pics homie!! :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks!, nice show


----------



## 62legacy (Aug 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 24 2011, 01:54 PM~20619073
> *congrats  homies :thumbsup:
> *


  THANKS HOMIE


----------



## 62legacy (Aug 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 24 2011, 01:16 AM~20616432
> *YOU GUYZ LOOKED GOOD OUT THERE ..!!!!!!!MOST MEMBER RITE ON GUYZ.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  THANKS HOMIE


----------

